# New behavior in Elements 11



## ernie (Nov 22, 2012)

As an FYI to those interested...I just upgraded my Elements 9 to 11 and found something new. When using the "edit in" feature of LR the dialog box that gave you the option of editing a copy with LR adjustments/edit a copy/edit original no longer comes up. However, it seems to automatically just edit a copy with lightroom adjustments. That's how I used it before anyway, but for those who wanted one of the other choices I don't know what you would do.
Also, when you go back to LR from elements now, it doesn't seem to matter whether you save or save as. The same box comes up as if you had previously hit save as, however it goes back to LR with all your elements edits intact.
For me it's a wash as far as function goes, but others with a different workflow may not be happy.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2012)

Which file type Ernie?  That dialog should only appear for rendered files.


----------



## ernie (Nov 23, 2012)

When I have done what I can with a raw file(nef) and want to take it to elements to do cloning or whatever, I usually right click on the file and choose edit-in. That's when I used to get the box asking which copy to send.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting.  That box shouldn't have been coming up before for raw files, so that's a bug they've fixed, in that case.


----------



## ernie (Nov 23, 2012)

No wait, I may have mislead you. When I'd click on edit-in, LR would then make a Tif (per my preferences) file. Then I'd get the box.
At least that's the way I remember it happening. Now the more I think about it the more I begin to doubt myself. You know how you see something so much it kinda goes out of conscious to subconscious???


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2012)

I know, I have to check my own book regularly to see how things are meant to work Ernie, so it's not just you!


----------

